# Puppies in Ohio?



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum and just had a few quick questions. I've been doing some reading on here, as well as elsewhere about training and raising GSD's. looking to find a puppy in the next few months (hopefully), I just began a career in law enforcement, and I have a full grown English mastiff and a cat who are great. I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a breeder near Cincinnati Ohio. I've been looking at (shep4u.com) and they seem pretty legitimate. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or tips. I want a puppy I can train to be a companion as well as for protection for my family when I'm not around. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

You could try Clearcreek Bauernhof. They are down that way and have some nice dogs. You could also look into Vom Himmelhoch closer to Columbus.


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Odin24 said:


> You could try Clearcreek Bauernhof. They are down that way and have some nice dogs. You could also look into Vom Himmelhoch closer to Columbus.




Great thank you


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

PM me and I will put you in touch with a few diffrent breeders in this area. Do you know what lines you are looking for?


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

PM'd you.

I would consider going to MI, too, as there are a number of great breeders there.


----------

